
EMI-based Compiler Testing - mehrdada
http://web.cs.ucdavis.edu/~su/emi-project/
======
mightyhops
A slightly more approachable introduction to EMI-based testing:
[http://blog.regehr.org/archives/1161](http://blog.regehr.org/archives/1161)
(Found while googling around for the actual Orion tool mentioned in the EMI
papers.)

Very neat ideas. As the regehr.org article points out, it's particularly
impressive that 110 of the 147 found compiler bugs were actually fixed.

------
Ono-Sendai
My summary of how it works: Take a test program, take an input to the program,
trace the program execution on the input. This results in a set of 'dead'
(unexecuted) code for the given program and input. At this point you can start
randomly perturbing (deleting parts of etc..) the dead code. If the program
output changes, you have a compiler bug.

Seems like a nice technique. The only problem in my mind is the need for
coverage/execution tracing that may not be readily available.

------
toolslive
It's amazing how many bugs compilers like gcc _still_ have. Mind these are C
compilers: I don't even dare to think what the status is for C++ compilers.

------
Nzen
needs the 2014 date

~~~
int3
The papers there _start_ from 2014 and continue up to the present.

